# Lyft app not working



## DalLuv (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't get the Lyft app to load on my phone. It just started a couple of days ago. I am using the iPhone 6 plus. The app will open but I get a connectivity error. All other apps are working fine. Any tips?


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

try turning on wifi, and bluetooth off


----------



## DalLuv (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks. That worked while at home but not once I left the house. I have read that wifi helps with location accuracy, but that doesn't appear to be the problem. It looks like I'm having a data connection issue.


----------

